# A smarter Trumpless immigration reform is needed



## JakeStarkey

I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.

"I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.

Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants


----------



## the_human_being

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants



As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.


----------



## RodISHI

the_human_being said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
Click to expand...

Nice thought but it doesn't work that away as once they get tired of the Mormons they will migrate to wherever you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

the_human_being said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
Click to expand...

Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.


----------



## RodISHI

JakeStarkey said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
Click to expand...

So it is okay for whoever to take them because you won't personally be dealing with them?


----------



## JakeStarkey

RodISHI said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is okay for whoever to take them because you won't personally be dealing with them?
Click to expand...

That is certainly your opinion above.


----------



## RodISHI

Get ready for a Trump president Jake cause Hillary ain't going to make it.


----------



## Ozone

no one person can be individually the multi-cultural systems, that means ghettos and pigs, aka the political plantations of the democratic party. that's what it boils down to. it might be helpful to the democratic party if they just let other nations build their own statues of liberty along the east and west coasts, all facing inland with giant middle fingers instead of torches. that seems to be what freedom means to them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ozone, does your head hurt.  What you are chanting might apply sixt years ago.  And Americans know that Trump is not the answer to the immigration issue.


----------



## LilOlLady

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services,* I cannot understan*d how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants



Then you probable not understand this either.

Illegal immigration costs U.S. taxpayers about $113 billion a year at the federal, state and local level. The bulk of the costs — some $84 billion — are absorbed by state and local governments.
The annual outlay that illegal aliens cost U.S. taxpayers is an average amount per native-headed household of $1,117. The fiscal impact per household varies considerably because the greatest share of the burden falls on state and local taxpayers whose burden depends on the size of the illegal alien population in that locality
Education for the children of illegal aliens constitutes the single largest cost to taxpayers, at an annual price tag of nearly $52 billion. Nearly all of those costs are absorbed by state and local governments.
At the federal level, about one-third of outlays are matched by tax collections from illegal aliens. At the state and local level, an average of less than 5 percent of the public costs associated with illegal immigration is recouped through taxes collected from illegal aliens.
Most illegal aliens do not pay income taxes. Among those who do, much of the revenues collected are refunded to the illegal aliens when they file tax returns. Many are also claiming tax credits resulting in payments from the U.S. Treasury.
The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on United States Taxpayers (2013)


----------



## LilOlLady

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants



They also believe in helping themselves to government hand outs.
In discussions about Warren Jeffs and the FLDS (Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints) church the topic of “bleeding the beast,” or taking advantage of government money, often comes up. A former polygamist sect member, Laurie Allen, talked about it in an interview on In Session. Allen produced "Banking on Heaven," a documentary about the FLDS under Jeffs’ leadership. During our interview last week, Allen claimed the FLDS collects food stamps and other forms of public assistance because many of the women technically are still single. In the FLDS, multiple women are often “celestially married” to one man, with only one of the women being legally married to their collective husband. That means the other illegitimate wives can collect assistance for themselves and their children.
Bleeding the Beast: Polygamist sect accused of abusing welfare | HLNtv.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RodISHI said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is okay for whoever to take them because you won't personally be dealing with them?
Click to expand...


That's typical Progressive behavior


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
Click to expand...

 Good gawd you are stupid


----------



## JakeStarkey

LilOlLady said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services,* I cannot understan*d how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you probable not understand this either.
> 
> Illegal immigration costs U.S. taxpayers about $113 billion a year at the federal, state and local level. The bulk of the costs — some $84 billion — are absorbed by state and local governments.
> The annual outlay that illegal aliens cost U.S. taxpayers is an average amount per native-headed household of $1,117. The fiscal impact per household varies considerably because the greatest share of the burden falls on state and local taxpayers whose burden depends on the size of the illegal alien population in that locality
> Education for the children of illegal aliens constitutes the single largest cost to taxpayers, at an annual price tag of nearly $52 billion. Nearly all of those costs are absorbed by state and local governments.
> At the federal level, about one-third of outlays are matched by tax collections from illegal aliens. At the state and local level, an average of less than 5 percent of the public costs associated with illegal immigration is recouped through taxes collected from illegal aliens.
> Most illegal aliens do not pay income taxes. Among those who do, much of the revenues collected are refunded to the illegal aliens when they file tax returns. Many are also claiming tax credits resulting in payments from the U.S. Treasury.
> The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on United States Taxpayers (2013)
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good gawd you are stupid
Click to expand...

Says the brain damaged supposed libertarian who keeps banging his head against the wall.  

The point is this: the 11 million illegals are not leaving in any mass deportation.  Families are not going to be separated.  EOs can't do it, and the courts won't allow it.

Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.

Get these people into the tax system.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good gawd you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the brain damaged supposed libertarian who keeps banging his head against the wall.
> 
> The point is this: the 11 million illegals are not leaving in any mass deportation.  Families are not going to be separated.  EOs can't do it, and the courts won't allow it.
> 
> Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> Get these people into the tax system.
Click to expand...

 I have as much in common with a libertarian as you do with a republican, fake.
Fuck your bullshit. I have TRIED To have a one on one debate with you about this and you are a damn chicken shit.
There is NO point in continuing failed policies. That is fucking insane.
Are you insane, fake?


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good gawd you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the brain damaged supposed libertarian who keeps banging his head against the wall.
> 
> The point is this: the 11 million illegals are not leaving in any mass deportation.  Families are not going to be separated.  EOs can't do it, and the courts won't allow it.
> 
> Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> Get these people into the tax system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have as much in common with a libertarian as you do with a republican, fake.
> Fuck your bullshit. I have TRIED To have a one on one debate with you about this and you are a damn chicken shit.
> There is NO point in continuing failed policies. That is fucking insane.
> Are you insane, fake?
Click to expand...

Hit a nerve, huh.   Don't dish it if you can't take it, whiner.  

Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good gawd you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the brain damaged supposed libertarian who keeps banging his head against the wall.
> 
> The point is this: the 11 million illegals are not leaving in any mass deportation.  Families are not going to be separated.  EOs can't do it, and the courts won't allow it.
> 
> Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> Get these people into the tax system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have as much in common with a libertarian as you do with a republican, fake.
> Fuck your bullshit. I have TRIED To have a one on one debate with you about this and you are a damn chicken shit.
> There is NO point in continuing failed policies. That is fucking insane.
> Are you insane, fake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit a nerve, huh.   Don't dish it if you can't take it, whiner.
> 
> Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
Click to expand...

whats your idea of reforming?


----------



## JakeStarkey

JakeStarkey said:


> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.





> whats your idea of reforming?


That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
Click to expand...

That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.[/QUOTE]
 soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
Click to expand...




> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?


Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
Click to expand...

 I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!
But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.


----------



## midcan5

Illegals make up 3.5 percent of Americans, of that number how many work? That is, nanny rich kids, clean homes of the privileged, cut and groom their grass, pick blueberries and tomatoes in New Jersey or Cali fields, etc. Someone must hire them, you think? Does anyone ever mention these illegal enabling people? Romney's not alone here. I know several, you guys need to move up the class ladder maybe. lol

So then ask yourself as you check your China made watch, while watching your Taiwanese made TV, as you think about getting a foreign company owned beer, and check yourself in your Ikea mirror, reviewing your Malaysian made clothing, as the kids put away their Chinese made Walmart toys, and you warm up or cool down your Japanese car (if upper class your BMW or Mercedes), and you think to yourself it's those darn illegals if it wasn't for them....Immigration | Amnesty in USA - History And Facts
.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
Click to expand...

 You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.


----------



## TNHarley

midcan5 said:


> Illegals make up 3.5 percent of Americans, of that number how many work? That is, nanny rich kids, clean homes of the privileged, cut and groom their grass, pick blueberries and tomatoes in New Jersey or Cali fields, etc. Someone must hire them, you think? Does anyone ever mention these illegal enabling people? Romney's not alone here. I know several, you guys need to move up the class ladder maybe. lol
> 
> So then ask yourself as you check your China made watch, while watching your Taiwanese made TV, as you think about getting a foreign company owned beer, and check yourself in your Ikea mirror, reviewing your Malaysian made clothing, as the kids put away their Chinese made Walmart toys, and you warm up or cool down your Japanese car (if upper class your BMW or Mercedes), and you think to yourself it's those darn illegals if it wasn't for them....
> 
> Immigration | Amnesty in USA - History And Facts


 illegals aren't americans. I stopped reading after the first sentence. I just assumed the rest of your post was as fallacious as your first sentence.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Here is the best answer to the OP: Create a tough e-verify law with the fangs of a dire wolf, a more secure border, and a true reform immigration program.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
Click to expand...

 public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats your idea of reforming?
> 
> 
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would have to be a consensus bill out of Congress.  The reform part would have to include paying back taxes, felons deported, and families not separated (if a felon in the family is deported, then the family has to make its decision to let the person go or to go with person).  At the very least for me none of it can work without e-veryify and a more secure border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo you basically just want amnesty. A historical failure. Why do you support failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
Click to expand...

 I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
Click to expand...

I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.  

We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.
> 
> We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.
Click to expand...

 That stuff alone wont fix it, jake. Sure, adding ice agents would help.. but not fix it. Sure e-verify would help, but when asswipes like you dont want them to need for anything, what are you going to do? Give them shit. They will still eat, still be healthy and their children still go to school.
At some point, America will have to start thinking about America.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants


Reforming immigration and helping refugees are two different topics.  I have no problem with either, but don't like seeing these issues conflated.

We do need immigration reform, which includes fixing the illegal immigration issue.

We can help the Euros contend with the refugee issue, mostly by fixing why they are refugees.  There's no reason to move them to the front of the immigration line ahead of more worthy immigrants.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.
> 
> We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That stuff alone wont fix it, jake. Sure, adding ice agents would help.. but not fix it. Sure e-verify would help, but when asswipes like you dont want them to need for anything, what are you going to do? Give them shit. They will still eat, still be healthy and their children still go to school.
> At some point, America will have to start thinking about America.
Click to expand...

You are the king klown on the Board.  Who said "dont want them to need for anything"?  Certainly not me.  But your attitude is exactly why your hopes will not be met, TN.  Their children born here are citizens, every bit as good as you under the law, and that is not going to change.  They will outnumber the Alt Right crazies in ten years, and your kind of nonsense will retreat into nothingness and then not remember except as a footnote in some history book few read.  You are the past.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.
> 
> We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That stuff alone wont fix it, jake. Sure, adding ice agents would help.. but not fix it. Sure e-verify would help, but when asswipes like you dont want them to need for anything, what are you going to do? Give them shit. They will still eat, still be healthy and their children still go to school.
> At some point, America will have to start thinking about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the king klown on the Board.  Who said "dont want them to need for anything"?  Certainly not me.  But your attitude is exactly why your hopes will not be met, TN.  Their children born here are citizens, every bit as good as you under the law, and that is not going to change.  They will outnumber the Alt Right crazies in ten years, and your kind of nonsense will retreat into nothingness and then not remember except as a footnote in some history book few read.  You are the past.
Click to expand...

 You are an idiot. What does American citizens have to do with what I said?
My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.
> 
> We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That stuff alone wont fix it, jake. Sure, adding ice agents would help.. but not fix it. Sure e-verify would help, but when asswipes like you dont want them to need for anything, what are you going to do? Give them shit. They will still eat, still be healthy and their children still go to school.
> At some point, America will have to start thinking about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the king klown on the Board.  Who said "dont want them to need for anything"?  Certainly not me.  But your attitude is exactly why your hopes will not be met, TN.  Their children born here are citizens, every bit as good as you under the law, and that is not going to change.  They will outnumber the Alt Right crazies in ten years, and your kind of nonsense will retreat into nothingness and then not remember except as a footnote in some history book few read.  You are the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. What does American citizens have to do with what I said?
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
Click to expand...

Reform is not failure, and you must rate in the lower quarter of Americans when it comes to being able to learn.  That is unforgivable stupidity, the unwillingness to learn.  You are just a skin bag wasting oxygen.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I fix your fake nonsense all the time, TN.
> 
> We are not going to starve anyone, guy: that will not happen.  Sane immigration reform will happen, but it must come at the same time with tough e-verify and a more secure border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That stuff alone wont fix it, jake. Sure, adding ice agents would help.. but not fix it. Sure e-verify would help, but when asswipes like you dont want them to need for anything, what are you going to do? Give them shit. They will still eat, still be healthy and their children still go to school.
> At some point, America will have to start thinking about America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the king klown on the Board.  Who said "dont want them to need for anything"?  Certainly not me.  But your attitude is exactly why your hopes will not be met, TN.  Their children born here are citizens, every bit as good as you under the law, and that is not going to change.  They will outnumber the Alt Right crazies in ten years, and your kind of nonsense will retreat into nothingness and then not remember except as a footnote in some history book few read.  You are the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. What does American citizens have to do with what I said?
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reform is not failure, and you must rate in the lower quarter of Americans when it comes to being able to learn.  That is unforgivable stupidity, the unwillingness to learn.  You are just a skin bag wasting oxygen.
Click to expand...

 Why would you call repeating HISTORICAL FAILURE, learning?


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck


Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.  

Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.  

That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> *Reform is not failure*, and you must rate in the lower quarter of Americans when it comes to being able to learn.  That is unforgivable stupidity, the unwillingness to learn.  You are just a skin bag wasting oxygen.


Agreed reform is not failure, per se.  What would be a failure is to wave the amnesty wand and not actually reform immigration. 

Dubya offered to increase worker visas as a partial solution.  I agree with that idea, but emphasize it's only a part of the solution.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
Click to expand...

All of which supports my program above.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> All of which supports my program above.


The devil is in the details.  Unfortunately, when we have political partisans unwilling to discuss anything other than "My way or the highway", we're at an impasse and nothing is resolved.  The problem continues to fester.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
Click to expand...

 Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
I agree with the rest.
But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of which supports my program above.
Click to expand...

 Your way sounds just like Reagans. How did that work out?
Illegal Immigration, Population Estimates in the United States, 1969-2014 - Illegal Immigration Solutions - ProCon.org


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
Click to expand...

 notice the big spike after bushs immigration act, as well.


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> ...But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..


I'd like to see the study you are referencing.  

Not sure what you mean by "cut them off" and "doing incentive".  Please amplify.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the study you are referencing.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "cut them off" and "doing incentive".  Please amplify.
Click to expand...

 schooling, ability to work, those "sanctuary cities", ability to rent.. stuff like that.


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> schooling, ability to work, those "sanctuary cities", ability to rent.. stuff like that.


Again, the devil is in the details, but it's interesting to find out you're a Federalist who wants to impose "order" on the states and cities.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> schooling, ability to work, those "sanctuary cities", ability to rent.. stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the devil is in the details, but it's interesting to find out you're a Federalist who wants to impose "order" on the states and cities.
Click to expand...

 enforcing current law and reviewing SC rulings? Sounds like the type of government we are supposed to have


----------



## JakeStarkey

TN has trouble understanding that tough e-verify, a more secure border, and immigration reform as I outlined above will repair the Reagan and Kennedy damages of the last fifty years concerning this issue.  Now TN sounds like a Big Government honcho who wants us all to accept his kind government "we are supposed to have."


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TN has trouble understanding that tough e-verify, a more secure border, and immigration reform as I outlined above will repair the Reagan and Kennedy damages of the last fifty years concerning this issue.  Now TN sounds like a Big Government honcho who wants us all to accept his kind government "we are supposed to have."


 The ones that follow the laws we already have? Go back on a ruling that incites illegal border crossing? Yea, sounds terrible. lol We shouldn't do that.
AGAIN, fake, look at my graph. IT INCITES MORE


----------



## TNHarley

The REAL problem with all of this is that none of it will happen. Nothing will get fixed and these fucks will get amnesty. Because our duopoly hates us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TN, you are not "us" by any means.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TN, you are not "us" by any means.


 by "us" I meant the americans that actually love their country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN, you are not "us" by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> by "us" I meant the americans that actually love their country.
Click to expand...

Yes, that "us" who love the country thus oppose you and your ilk.  Tis amazing how the Alt Right in the far right wing of conservatism has morphed from a moral and reasonable terrain, to crazy land.

"I believe in the idea of amnesty for those who have put down roots and lived here, even though sometime back they may have entered illegally"---Ronald Reagan, 1984 Debate

"Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [GOP], and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me."----Barry Goldwater, 1994

"I know more about ISIS than the generals do. Believe me."----Donald Trump


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN, you are not "us" by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> by "us" I meant the americans that actually love their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that "us" who love the country thus oppose you and your ilk.  Tis amazing how the Alt Right in the far right wing of conservatism has morphed from a moral and reasonable terrain, to crazy land.
> 
> "I believe in the idea of amnesty for those who have put down roots and lived here, even though sometime back they may have entered illegally"---Ronald Reagan, 1984 Debate
> 
> "Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [GOP], and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me."----Barry Goldwater, 1994
> 
> "I know more about ISIS than the generals do. Believe me."----Donald Trump
Click to expand...

 funny, the Chamber of Commerce says the same thing.
IDK, I just focus on Americans and whats best for them.
If you would have debated me, or discussed my thread with my immigration plan, you would know I also want to make it easier to become a citizen.


----------



## Pop23

Question:

When has it ever been a good idea to allow criminals to profit from the commission of their crimes?

With 11 million criminals being allowed to suck at the tit of our nation, what moral justification do we have to prosecute anyone?


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me how with a strong e-verify and a more secure border, it will fail.  But you are correct the Reagan amnesty and the subsequent Dem and Pub failures to enforce all the rules was a goat screw, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
Click to expand...


All 11 to 20+ million illegals are not receiving incentives or welfares benefits. A lot of them have jobs. 
How many of them you see in our streets? But lots of whites. Hispanics has different kind of love and sympathy  to their own people. Most help each other. 
As I said repeatedly. There is NO such thing as self deportation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want that. I want to end ALL incentives for them. They are not entitled to shit!  But I damn sure don't want to give them people amnesty. Its a slap in the face to our integrity, our LEGAL immigrants and our tax payers.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 11 to 20+ million illegals are not receiving incentives or welfares benefits. A lot of them have jobs.
> How many of them you see in our streets? But lots of whites. Hispanics has different kind of love and sympathy  to their own people. Most help each other.
> As I said repeatedly. There is NO such thing as self deportation.
Click to expand...

No self deportation will ever occur.  The term is nonsensical.  The illegals will remain in the shadows, working under the table, and those with family members who are citizens will be protected by them.


----------



## Pop23

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN has trouble understanding that tough e-verify, a more secure border, and immigration reform as I outlined above will repair the Reagan and Kennedy damages of the last fifty years concerning this issue.  Now TN sounds like a Big Government honcho who wants us all to accept his kind government "we are supposed to have."
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that follow the laws we already have? Go back on a ruling that incites illegal border crossing? Yea, sounds terrible. lol We shouldn't do that.
> AGAIN, fake, look at my graph. IT INCITES MORE
Click to expand...


Incentivizing criminal behavior has never been a good idea. As your graph points out, profiting from criminal activity only encourages more.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 11 to 20+ million illegals are not receiving incentives or welfares benefits. A lot of them have jobs.
> How many of them you see in our streets? But lots of whites. Hispanics has different kind of love and sympathy  to their own people. Most help each other.
> As I said repeatedly. There is NO such thing as self deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No self deportation will ever occur.  The term is nonsensical.  The illegals will remain in the shadows, working under the table, and those with family members who are citizens will be protected by them.
Click to expand...


And receive no government benefits.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
Click to expand...


Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.  
I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true. 
Most Americans support amnesty. 






PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 11 to 20+ million illegals are not receiving incentives or welfares benefits. A lot of them have jobs.
> How many of them you see in our streets? But lots of whites. Hispanics has different kind of love and sympathy  to their own people. Most help each other.
> As I said repeatedly. There is NO such thing as self deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No self deportation will ever occur.  The term is nonsensical.  The illegals will remain in the shadows, working under the table, and those with family members who are citizens will be protected by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And receive no government benefits.
Click to expand...

Show how much they receive.  How much income tax returns they forego, because they don't file.

They do good jobs.  They are a boon to our country.  If we shipped out the lowest 3.5% of our citizen blacks and whites, this be a far better country.

And the charts and graphs above demonstrate the American people will back down a President Trump if he ever tries to mass deport.


----------



## charwin95

JakeStarkey said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to compromise: about 3 out of 4 want reform.  I am quite willing to deny citizenship to anyone who came illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> public opinion doesn't mean shit to my beliefs. I don't support failure. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ability to affect the coming result is now and will be a failure.  Whoever is president, no mass deportations will occur.  Immigration reform will happen.  I don't support "I don't like it" as an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we should waste our time with deporting. I don't like going after effects. I like to fix shit. Go after the cause.. you ever fix anything, fake?
> If we take away the incentive, and they are sleeping in the streets, starving and their children are dumb as fuck, they will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 11 to 20+ million illegals are not receiving incentives or welfares benefits. A lot of them have jobs.
> How many of them you see in our streets? But lots of whites. Hispanics has different kind of love and sympathy  to their own people. Most help each other.
> As I said repeatedly. There is NO such thing as self deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No self deportation will ever occur.  The term is nonsensical.  The illegals will remain in the shadows, working under the table, and those with family members who are citizens will be protected by them.
Click to expand...


Agree. Why not bring them out from hiding, start paying taxes, insurance remove them from welfare. Why is that so bad?


----------



## Divine Wind

charwin95 said:


> Agree. Why not bring them out from hiding, start paying taxes, insurance remove them from welfare. Why is that so bad?


In general, a sound idea, but in particular there are problems.   First and foremost, rewarding lawbreakers with exactly what they want.  It's amnesty.  If we can do it with lawbreakers, why not drug dealers and bank robbers?  

Second, by rewarding lawbreakers, we weaken respect for our nation's laws.   While I agree there should be a path, it can't be without penalty.  More importantly, we need to fix the problem so we don't have to repeat this again 30 years from now.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
Click to expand...

Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.  Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?  Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?


Almost 70% of your fellow Americans disagree with you.  Are you one Trump's deplorables?  I respect all Americans, but those who have the deplorable sense to vote for Trump need to be reminded of their deplorability of common sense.  'Sides, you butts are always talking about liberals and lefties as assholes and traitors and whatever.  So no I am not impressed with your opinion.


----------



## HenryBHough

And right on cue the board's #1 Hillarykbot chimes in repeating the "deplorable" shit for which she has already apologized.  Somebody's not reading ALL their DNC talking points memos.  Or maybe there was no responsible adult around to sound out the words of the one shitcanning the "deplorable" shtick after Her Thignness did her Obamaesque grovel?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Anything Trumpless is smarter.


----------



## charwin95

Divine.Wind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Why not bring them out from hiding, start paying taxes, insurance remove them from welfare. Why is that so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> In general, a sound idea, but in particular there are problems.   First and foremost, rewarding lawbreakers with exactly what they want.  It's amnesty.  If we can do it with lawbreakers, why not drug dealers and bank robbers?
> 
> Second, by rewarding lawbreakers, we weaken respect for our nation's laws.   While I agree there should be a path, it can't be without penalty.  More importantly, we need to fix the problem so we don't have to repeat this again 30 years from now.
Click to expand...


And your common sense solution of those illegal immigrants that are already here is??????


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
Click to expand...


I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage. 
Why do you hate Americans? 
Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

^^^ THAT ^^^


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes wont be met because a lot of America supports FAILURE. Because you people are stupid as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
Click to expand...

 Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?


----------



## Pop23

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Anything Trumpless is smarter.



So it would be OK if someone breaks into your home? In fact you'd be so great full that he broke in, you'd feed him, put him on your health care policy, educate his children and eventally marry him????

Yup, it's official......

You're nuts


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?


You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.

E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.
> 
> E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.
Click to expand...

 Viable = historical failure
You sound like a dumbfuck.
And you keep mentioning deportation, I am not for deporting them. Comprehendo?
BTW, I don't demand respect on an anonymous message board. read what I actually wrote.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.
> 
> E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viable = historical failure  You sound like a dumbfuck.  And you keep mentioning deportation, I am not for deporting them. Comprehendo?  BTW, I don't demand respect on an anonymous message board. read what I actually wrote.
Click to expand...

I do read what you write, mostly for humor not content, and don't worry about the respect.  Just accept your way to handle immigration reform will not happen.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.
> 
> E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viable = historical failure  You sound like a dumbfuck.  And you keep mentioning deportation, I am not for deporting them. Comprehendo?  BTW, I don't demand respect on an anonymous message board. read what I actually wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do read what you write, mostly for humor not content, and don't worry about the respect.  Just accept your way to handle immigration reform will not happen.
Click to expand...

 That's fine. I never did say it would. Another point of mine you didn't fucking read.
Americans support failure. No shit. You are a PERFECT example
BTW, a lot of Russians, even to this day, support stalin and policies. We even have some americans like guno that do..
Your point is moot. And only adds to the delusion of "viable"


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.
> 
> E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viable = historical failure  You sound like a dumbfuck.  And you keep mentioning deportation, I am not for deporting them. Comprehendo?  BTW, I don't demand respect on an anonymous message board. read what I actually wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do read what you write, mostly for humor not content, and don't worry about the respect.  Just accept your way to handle immigration reform will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. I never did say it would. Another point of mine you didn't fucking read.  Americans support failure. No shit. You are a PERFECT example  BTW, a lot of Russians, even to this day, support stalin and policies. We even have some americans like guno that do..  Your point is moot. And only adds to the delusion of "viable"
Click to expand...

Your personal attacks and irrational mind mean nothing, TN.  You are not viable in your conclusions.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.  Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> You use "asshole" and "Ignorant coward blowhards" and "pussies" against those who rightfully correct your nonsense, yet you expect others to treat your rantings with respect, TN.
> 
> E-verify, more border protection, and immigration reform are and will continue to be the only viable options, which do not include of course self or mass deportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viable = historical failure  You sound like a dumbfuck.  And you keep mentioning deportation, I am not for deporting them. Comprehendo?  BTW, I don't demand respect on an anonymous message board. read what I actually wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do read what you write, mostly for humor not content, and don't worry about the respect.  Just accept your way to handle immigration reform will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. I never did say it would. Another point of mine you didn't fucking read.  Americans support failure. No shit. You are a PERFECT example  BTW, a lot of Russians, even to this day, support stalin and policies. We even have some americans like guno that do..  Your point is moot. And only adds to the delusion of "viable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your personal attacks and irrational mind mean nothing, TN.  You are not viable in your conclusions.
Click to expand...

 you have proven you have no idea what that means. And get off your fallacious high horse. You are almost as repugnant as me. Ever hear of self-awareness?


----------



## Divine Wind

charwin95 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, a sound idea, but in particular there are problems.   First and foremost, rewarding lawbreakers with exactly what they want.  It's amnesty.  If we can do it with lawbreakers, why not drug dealers and bank robbers?
> 
> Second, by rewarding lawbreakers, we weaken respect for our nation's laws.   While I agree there should be a path, it can't be without penalty.  More importantly, we need to fix the problem so we don't have to repeat this again 30 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your common sense solution of those illegal immigrants that are already here is??????
Click to expand...

If you're looking for a political soundbite, then you are looking in the wrong direction.  The problem is much more convoluted than can be contained in a simple sentence or even paragraph.  I already mentioned some problems that need resolution.  Another is to start targeting those who foster and encourage illegal immigration; namely the employers of illegals.   Six months in jail is sure to stymie employers from incentivizing illegals to cross the border or overstay their visas.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, a sound idea, but in particular there are problems.   First and foremost, rewarding lawbreakers with exactly what they want.  It's amnesty.  If we can do it with lawbreakers, why not drug dealers and bank robbers?
> 
> Second, by rewarding lawbreakers, we weaken respect for our nation's laws.   While I agree there should be a path, it can't be without penalty.  More importantly, we need to fix the problem so we don't have to repeat this again 30 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your common sense solution of those illegal immigrants that are already here is??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're looking for a political soundbite, then you are looking in the wrong direction.  The problem is much more convoluted than can be contained in a simple sentence or even paragraph.  I already mentioned some problems that need resolution.  Another is to start targeting those who foster and encourage illegal immigration; namely the employers of illegals.   Six months in jail is sure to stymie employers from incentivizing illegals to cross the border or overstay their visas.
Click to expand...

 Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?


Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
Click to expand...

 No, but we are being specific.
IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
Click to expand...

For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
Click to expand...

 Not if they are stupid hungry and homeless


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Are we agreed that one of the best ways to stop these incentives is to start arresting employers, renters and others who support or actively encourage illegal immigration?

Of course, this means employers and renters need to have a means to verify a prospective employee or renter's immigration status.

Let's not forget that only about half of illegals are Mexican. 

5 facts about illegal immigration in the U.S.


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarleys solution to the immigration problem
Check out my OP Divine.Wind


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if they are stupid hungry and homeless
Click to expand...

More tolerable here than in Mexico if you are discussing poverty.  You did ignore those who have relatives here.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Are we agreed that one of the best ways to stop these incentives is to start arresting employers, renters and others who support or actively encourage illegal immigration?
> 
> Of course, this means employers and renters need to have a means to verify a prospective employee or renter's immigration status.
Click to expand...

 yes


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt ignoring of laws a big problem we have NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and not just by illegals or employers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we are being specific.
> IDC what anyone says. Call it "sound bites" if you want. Incentive is why they come. If you don't cut that out, they wont stop crossing our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if they are stupid hungry and homeless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More tolerable here than in Mexico if you are discussing poverty.  You did ignore those who have relatives here.
Click to expand...

People have relatives all over the world. It isn't an excuse to break the law.
Morally, you have got me. Solution wise, you don't. Sometimes, solutions are hard. That's life.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.


"For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.  

Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
_Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.

The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.

This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.

In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.






Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home

Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
_Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.

To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.

Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.

Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.

The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?

Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
Click to expand...

 I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> More tolerable here than in Mexico if you are discussing poverty.  You did ignore those who have relatives here.


I travel Mexico quite often and have done so for over a decade.  Not border towns, but deep Mexico.  The economy is booming.  I've watched a lot of factories, mostly automobile factories (Nissan, GM, Mercedes, etc) spring up over the past several years.  

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/print_mx.html
_Mexico's $2.2 trillion economy has become increasingly oriented toward manufacturing in the 22 years since the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) entered into force. Per capita income is roughly one-third that of the US; income distribution remains highly unequal.

Mexico has become the US' second-largest export market and third-largest source of imports. In 2014, two-way trade in goods and services exceeded $590 billion. Mexico has free trade agreements with 46 countries, putting more than 90% of trade under free trade agreements. In 2012, Mexico formally joined the Trans-Pacific Partnership negotiations and formed the Pacific Alliance with Peru, Colombia, and Chile.

Mexico's current government, led by President Enrique PENA NIETO, emphasized economic reforms during its first two years in office, passing and implementing sweeping education, energy, financial, fiscal, and telecommunications reform legislation, among others, with the long-term aim to improve competitiveness and economic growth across the Mexican economy. Mexico began holding public auctions of exploration and development rights to select oil and gas resources in 2015 as a part of reforms that allow for private investment in the oil, gas, and electricity sectors. The second and third auctions demonstrated the capacity for the Mexican Government to adapt and improve the terms of the contracts to garner sufficient interest from investors amid low oil prices.

Although the economy experienced stronger growth in 2014-15 as a result of increased investment and stronger demand for Mexican exports, growth is predicted to remain below potential given falling oil production, weak oil prices, structural issues such as low productivity, high inequality, a large informal sector employing over half of the workforce, weak rule of law, and corruption. Over the medium-term, the economy is vulnerable to global economic pressures, such as lower external demand, rising interest rates, and low oil prices - approximately 20% of government revenue comes from the state-owned oil company, PEMEX. The increasing integration of supply chains, development of energy sectors, and government-to-government focus on trade facilitation will continue to make the North American region increasingly competitive and contribute to Mexican economic development and strength._



P*law*lotic  » Blog's archive   » 20th century Mexico was a huge economic growth success, yet why were their two bad decades so very, very bad?


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..


If they are already being taxed, then I don't advocate a further tax.....unless we add a tax to anyone sending money outside the US such as Romney, corporations, etc. 

If they are not paying taxes (ie, cash and carry workers), then yes, they should pay a tax on income being exported.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> 
> 
> If they are already being taxed, then I don't advocate a further tax.....unless we add a tax to anyone sending money outside the US such as Romney, corporations, etc.
> 
> If they are not paying taxes (ie, cash and carry workers), then yes, they should pay a tax on income being exported.
Click to expand...

 If they are already being taxed, someone should be going to jail lol


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _A lot of Americans are stupid as fuck_.
> 
> Disagreed.  I think a lot of Americans are Christian.  Still, it's the job of our government to protect the best interests of "We, the People", not act as the World Police or the World's largest Charity.  Look at the problem Merkel is encountering due to her policies.  We need immigration reform and part of that reform is cracking the very hard nut of what to do with 11 million illegals.  Sound bites and platitudes won't fix it.
> 
> That said, the refugee issue is a completely different issue no matter how much the Democrats want to conflate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
Click to expand...


You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless. 
Let me see. what is your solution?


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atheists and other religious people can be stupid as well.
> I agree with the rest.
> But I know what I want to do with the rest. Cut them off. Continue doing incentive will just invite more.
> There is a PEW poll (I think) that said 70% or so of illegals don't care about paths to citizenship, they want to just be able to stay. It was a year or so ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
Click to expand...

 I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.


----------



## Divine Wind

TNHarley said:


> TNHarleys solution to the immigration problem
> Check out my OP Divine.Wind


Thanks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
Click to expand...

That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
Click to expand...

 Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.


----------



## Divine Wind

charwin95 said:


> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?


What do you mean, specifically, about "Rambo attitude"?  

The link TNHarley provided on another thread laid out his thoughts on the matter.  Although I don't agree with every detail, I do agree with the general ideas he's presented.


----------



## TNHarley

Divine.Wind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, specifically, about "Rambo attitude"?
> 
> The link TNHarley provided on another thread laid out his thoughts on the matter.  Although I don't agree with every detail, I do agree with the general ideas he's presented.
Click to expand...

 you never get it 100%. But I am always down to discuss. As long as it doesn't stray from the point : end incentive.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
Click to expand...

Whatever   Legals use WU as well.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.


Disagreed.  I think that idea is that 1) No driver's licenses for illegals and 2) in order to send money out of the country you need to present proof of legal residency.  Work visa, green card, DL, etc.  

No additional big government required since no money is actually collected.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.


Agreed.  Most will have a form of picture ID.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Divine.Wind said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  I think that idea is that 1) No driver's licenses for illegals and 2) in order to send money out of the country you need to present proof of legal residency.  Work visa, green card, DL, etc.
> 
> No additional big government required since no money is actually collected.
Click to expand...

Would you add a new crime by not allowing illegals to send money through legals to their home countries?


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing you as a racist with hatred is really very hard for you to understand all these issues. That is why nothing make sense to you.
> I understand that you are tough marine keyboard guy but calm down put that bong down.
> All I mean ALL illegals are scared from deportation even when they eating or sleeping. And the the only to way that can end this nightmare is legal citizenships. Your 70% is not true.
> Most Americans support amnesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRINCETON, N.J. -- Two in three U.S. adults favor a plan to allow immigrants who are living illegally in the U.S. to remain in the country and become citizens if they meet certain requirements over time. Far fewer support allowing those immigrants to remain in the U.S. to work for a limited period of time (14%), or to deport all of these immigrants back to their home countries (19%). U.S. adults' views have been largely stable over the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
Click to expand...


I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude. 
This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For many the incentive is to be with family.  For others poverty is more tolerable here than in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.
Click to expand...

 I know. Asking for a DL at a western union isn't big government progressivism, jake. lol
But like I said, I haven't really thought about it. That was just the first thing that popped in my head


----------



## JakeStarkey

Divine.Wind said:


> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.


Agreed.  Most will have a form of picture ID.[/QUOTE]
Not all, and nor should they.  If they are transmitting cash, only an address and recipient should be required.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For many" is a very broad term since "many" come here for jobs and send that money back to their families *in Mexico* or other countries to the tune of $50B-120B, depending upon source.
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> _Migrants working in the United States sent a staggering $120 billion back to their families last year, it was revealed today.
> 
> The amount of money being sent by migrants across the entire world reached $530 billion last year, making it a larger economy than Iran or Argentina, the data from the World Bank showed.
> 
> This worldwide figure has tripled in the last ten years and is now three times bigger than the total aid budgets given by countries around the world. It has sparked debate whether this so-called remittance money could be a viable alternative to relying on help from other governments.
> 
> In the United States last year, more than $120 billion was sent by workers to families abroad - making it the largest sender of remittances in the world. More than $23 billion went to Mexico, $13.45 billion to China, $10.84 billion to India and $10 billion to the Philippines, among other recipients_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Revealed: How immigrants in America are sending $120 BILLION to their struggling families back home
> 
> Illegal immigrants send home $50 billion annually but cost taxpayers more than $113 billion
> _Illegal immigrants residing in the U.S. send $50 billion in remittances to their home countries each year, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis. The World Bank estimates that number is even higher, closer to $120 billion.
> 
> To put that figure into context, $50 billion is the same amount as the U.S. government’s annual foreign aid budget, notes the New York Times. It’s the operating budget of a midsize country, or in America’s case, enough to fund North Carolina and Maine for an entire year.
> 
> Nearly a quarter of that money is sent to family members in El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala. Those three countries collected $11.8 billion, adding 10 percent to each nation’s gross domestic product.
> 
> Approximately 126,000 illegal immigrants emigrated from these three nations to the U.S. since last October and federal officials estimate at least 95,500 more will enter next year.
> 
> The Central American governments have encouraged the high levels of emigration because it is earning their economy billions of dollars! For every illegal alien that sneaks into the U.S. and remits money back home, that grand total remittance number only grows. But what if the millions of U.S. jobs now filled by illegal aliens were done by American workers earning better wages, paying more in taxes and spending their money in their communities rather than sending it abroad?
> 
> Americans are the ones forced to pick up the $113 billion tab for taking care of the country’s 12 million illegal immigrants. Is it the responsibility of taxpaying citizens to cover the cost of illegal immigration and the government’s aid to these countries while illegal workers continue to send their money overseas to send $50 billion overseas?_
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Asking for a DL at a western union isn't big government progressivism, jake. lol
> But like I said, I haven't really thought about it. That was just the first thing that popped in my head
Click to expand...

False claim.  I did not say it was.  I did say collecting a surcharge would require Big Government.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you asshole. Just because I care about Americans doesn't make me a racist. Ignorant coward blowhards like yourself are why we are always losing. You are a bunch of pussies.
> Incentive goes beyond welfare. How fucking ignorant are you?
> Why do you anti American globalist assholes always put Illegals in the same category with Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
Click to expand...

 Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be worth discussion, to figure out a system to tax that, if they are illegal. Maybe show a DL at the western union? idk haven't thought about it.. but that seems to be a major problem..
> 
> 
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Asking for a DL at a western union isn't big government progressivism, jake. lol
> But like I said, I haven't really thought about it. That was just the first thing that popped in my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False claim.  I did not say it was.  I did say collecting a surcharge would require Big Government.
Click to expand...

 From what I said, only illegals would get taxed. Big govt and illegals are an oxymoron. READ what I write


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> Would you add a new crime by not allowing illegals to send money through legals to their home countries?


As stated previously, along with taxing Mitt Romney, corporations and others sending money overseas, we can either add a new layer of tax or simply prove that the money has already been taxed. 

Also stated previously is that many illegals already are automatically paying taxes even though they may not be filing tax returns to get that money back.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> Not all, and nor should they.  If they are transmitting cash, only an address and recipient should be required.


Do you have a problem with 1 percenters and corporations stashing money in offshore accounts?  I do.  I also have a problem with $50B-$120B being sent offshore untaxed and uncontrolled.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be big government progressivism to collect a surcharge at WU, but I do like the idea.  Have a rebate tied to the filing of an income tax return.
> 
> 
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Asking for a DL at a western union isn't big government progressivism, jake. lol
> But like I said, I haven't really thought about it. That was just the first thing that popped in my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False claim.  I did not say it was.  I did say collecting a surcharge would require Big Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I said, only illegals would get taxed. Big govt and illegals are an oxymoron. READ what I write
Click to expand...

You are going to required proof of citizenship at WU?  That's big government.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Divine.Wind said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all, and nor should they.  If they are transmitting cash, only an address and recipient should be required.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a problem with 1 percenters and corporations stashing money in offshore accounts?  I do.  I also have a problem with $50B-$120B being sent offshore untaxed and uncontrolled.
Click to expand...

Gotcha


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big government for illegals is an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever   Legals use WU as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Asking for a DL at a western union isn't big government progressivism, jake. lol
> But like I said, I haven't really thought about it. That was just the first thing that popped in my head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False claim.  I did not say it was.  I did say collecting a surcharge would require Big Government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I said, only illegals would get taxed. Big govt and illegals are an oxymoron. READ what I write
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are going to required proof of citizenship at WU?  That's big government.
Click to expand...

Requiring a DL for international transfers of $? lol ok


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
Click to expand...

 I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.[/QUOTE]

I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.[/QUOTE]
 Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE [/QUOTE]

As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.  
1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals? 
2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about? 
3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes? 
Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license. 
4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated? 




My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
Click to expand...

 
I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.[/QUOTE]
 Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE [/QUOTE]

As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans. 
1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?




My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.[/QUOTE]
1. Do you know what everify is?
2. Places to live at
3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
Click to expand...

 Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE [/QUOTE]

As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans. 
1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?




My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.[/QUOTE]
1. Do you know what everify is?
2. Places to live at
3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.[/QUOTE]

Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions. 
Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care about Americans more than you TNHarley. Aside from displaying your Rambo keyboard hatred doesn't change anything that you are a racist asshole. So tell me what is your credibility when your opinion is based on hatred? Set that aside your hatred then you  might understand what I'm talking about. There is a solution to illegal immigrants that are already but you just refused to admit it because of your hatred. Read my post again how many Americans support legal immigration. You are in the lowest percentage.
> Why do you hate Americans?
> Your trump is even confused and cannot control his diarrhea. I will  deport 11 to 20 millions illegals.............. No I will not deport.............. Yes I will deport.................... No I will deport. Depending who is in front of him. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
Click to expand...

 
As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?




My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.[/QUOTE]
1. Do you know what everify is?
2. Places to live at
3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.[/QUOTE]

Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.[/QUOTE]
 You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
Grow some balls you goddamn coward.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its humorous your arrogant ass talks about "Rambo keyboard"s then proceed to tell me what I am. Like you have a fucking clue. Ignorant asshole.
> Amnesty is NOT a solution. I have provided HISTORICAL EVIDENCE. You have the opinions of an ignorant asshole. Which one do you think I am going to pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
Click to expand...

1. Do you know what everify is?
2. Places to live at
3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.[/QUOTE]

Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.[/QUOTE]
 You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
Grow some balls you goddamn coward.[/QUOTE]

You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about. 
Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the low percentage dude. You have offer no solution to illegals except your Rambo attitude. You are clueless.
> Let me see. what is your solution?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
Click to expand...

 
Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.[/QUOTE]
 You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
Grow some balls you goddamn coward.[/QUOTE]

You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.[/QUOTE]
 I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a link to a thread I made. Its a few posts up. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
Click to expand...

 You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
Grow some balls you goddamn coward.[/QUOTE]

You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.[/QUOTE]
 I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?[/QUOTE]

I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did...... And you call that a solution? That is a solution coming from a Rambo laughable style. That is just plain clueless dude.
> This problem is far more complicated than a Rambo style solution. As I said your own Trump is even confused. Come up something else that is acceptable to high percentage to Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
Click to expand...

 
You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.[/QUOTE]
 I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?[/QUOTE]

I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?[/QUOTE]
 Americans are not illegals.
You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT


----------



## JakeStarkey

The great majority of Americans agree with charwin, TN, not you.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> The great majority of Americans agree with charwin, TN, not you.


 A majority of Russians agreed with stalin. Whats your point?


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great majority of Americans agree with charwin, TN, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> A majority of Russians agreed with stalin. Whats your point?
Click to expand...

One, that is a fallacy of false authority.  No one cares what the Russians think about Stalin.  Two, it is a fallacy of poisoning the well: oooh, Stalin, bad.  Charwin and I are telling you that the great number of Americans will demand in the next administration to resolve the issue.  And sheep like you are going to be unhappy little bahs.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what was wrong with it. ELABORATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
Click to expand...

 I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?[/QUOTE]

I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?[/QUOTE]
 Americans are not illegals.
You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT[/QUOTE]

So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants


The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.

Obviously they don't want any reform.

So that means nothing changes.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I expected from your Rambo style of solution.  Dude that is deplorable. That is not acceptable to high percentage of Americans.
> 1. Agree. Fine employers. But how would you know if they hired illegals?
> 2. Agree. E-Verify........... But what living quarters are you talking about?
> 3. Not acceptable..... What are you going to do with at least 20 millions American kids that are here? Parents? And those law abiding illegals that are paying taxes?
> Deprive american kids from schooling, ER, health care? Are you serious? Either you or I like it or not these illegals are driving without driver license.
> 4. Make becoming a citizen easier..... What do you mean? Do you expect Americans will fill in those jobs if they vacated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My solution is very simple just like the majority of Americans............ Grant them amnesty. They are fully imbedded into our economy and society. Deportation is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
Click to expand...

 
I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?[/QUOTE]
 Americans are not illegals.
You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT[/QUOTE]

So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.[/QUOTE]
 No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you know what everify is?
> 2. Places to live at
> 3. Americans are not illegals you frikkin moron.
> 4. Do you know what becoming a citizen means?
> So you basically support HISTORICAL FAILURE. It's fucking INSANE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
> You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
> I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?
Click to expand...

 Americans are not illegals.
You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT[/QUOTE]

So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.[/QUOTE]
 No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.[/QUOTE]

For you it isn't because you don't have a clue. I asked you a very simple questions and you cannot even answer it. So far all you offered was cutting the  incentives. Illegals are fully imbedded in our society and economy.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look idiot ignorant Rambo. Your solution is nothing more than just a hatred and creating more problems than a solutions.
> Your solutions doesn't fit to majority of Americans. You don't know shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
> You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
> I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans are not illegals.
> You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT
Click to expand...

 
So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.[/QUOTE]
 No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.[/QUOTE]

For you it isn't because you don't have a clue. I asked you a very simple questions and you cannot even answer it. So far all you offered was cutting the  incentives. Illegals are fully imbedded in our society and economy.[/QUOTE]
 Illegals make up like 5% of our work force. We have MILLIONS of able bodied americans without work.
The parents? Send their asses back. If they don't take their kids, so be it. All that money we would save could ensure their survival. After all, they are americans.
Yes, they are embedded, but they shouldn't be.
Look dude, your policy is failure. Its a FACT. There is no scooting around it, just the way it is. They are embedded, but they shouldn't be. You cant just give in to people that don't support laws. That is cowardice. That is anarchy.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great majority of Americans agree with charwin, TN, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> A majority of Russians agreed with stalin. Whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, that is a fallacy of false authority.  No one cares what the Russians think about Stalin.  Two, it is a fallacy of poisoning the well: oooh, Stalin, bad.  Charwin and I are telling you that the great number of Americans will demand in the next administration to resolve the issue.  And sheep like you are going to be unhappy little bahs.
Click to expand...

You call me a sheep because I actually live in reality and KNOW amnesty is an insane policy. You sound fucking retarded. I know that's normal, but I mean really retarded..


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You goddamn moron. YOUR SOLUTION IS DOCUMENTED FAILURE. Why cant you get that through your head?
> It has NOTHING To do with hate, and more about fixing problems in OUR country. But limp wristed dumbfucks like you only focus on band aids. Like little children do.
> Grow some balls you goddamn coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
> You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
> I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans are not illegals.
> You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.
Click to expand...

 No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.[/QUOTE]

For you it isn't because you don't have a clue. I asked you a very simple questions and you cannot even answer it. So far all you offered was cutting the  incentives. Illegals are fully imbedded in our society and economy.[/QUOTE]
 Illegals make up like 5% of our work force. We have MILLIONS of able bodied americans without work.
The parents? Send their asses back. If they don't take their kids, so be it. All that money we would save could ensure their survival. After all, they are americans.
Yes, they are embedded, but they shouldn't be.
Look dude, your policy is failure. Its a FACT. There is no scooting around it, just the way it is. They are embedded, but they shouldn't be. You cant just give in to people that don't support laws. That is cowardice. That is anarchy.[/QUOTE]

1. Yes we have millions of Americans that are not working. But are they really willing to take on these jobs from illegals? Are they willing to work in agricultural, poultry or meat? Do you expect those laid off white collar workers will take on those dirty hard jobs? Are they willing to give up their welfare check and start working? I doubt. 
2. They are fully imbedded in our society and economy...... And that's the reality. 
3.0 Deport the parents .... Okay. 
3.1 So what happened to the 20+ millions American kids that are in school? From elementary, high school to colleges. Who is going to feed, cloth and shelter them? You and I tax payers will carry the cost. Correct? 
Don't worry about the pain and suffering separating these families. 
3.2. What happened to their properties, and loans? 
3.3 Who do you expect to take over those jobs? See 1.0. 
3.4. How are you going to deport 12 to ? millions of illegals? Round them up, raid their house, raid churches or just grab them at streets? 
4. Most of these illegals are law abiding hard working people. They came here for better life. 
5. This is not about cowardice. It's about common sense that majority of Americans support. 

This is serious. You cannot make a decision based on just saying...... So be it.


----------



## TNHarley

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not even bother to answer my  simple questions  (post 1116 ) item 3..... Because you have no clue what you are talking about.
> Yes it has something to do with you hate and your stupidity. Because your solution doesn't accomplish anything but creating more problems. Coward? I'm talking about majority of Americans that support my idea. YOU..... are in the lowest percentage. Even good common sense republican agree with me. Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
> You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
> I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans are not illegals.
> You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.
Click to expand...

 
For you it isn't because you don't have a clue. I asked you a very simple questions and you cannot even answer it. So far all you offered was cutting the  incentives. Illegals are fully imbedded in our society and economy.[/QUOTE]
 Illegals make up like 5% of our work force. We have MILLIONS of able bodied americans without work.
The parents? Send their asses back. If they don't take their kids, so be it. All that money we would save could ensure their survival. After all, they are americans.
Yes, they are embedded, but they shouldn't be.
Look dude, your policy is failure. Its a FACT. There is no scooting around it, just the way it is. They are embedded, but they shouldn't be. You cant just give in to people that don't support laws. That is cowardice. That is anarchy.[/QUOTE]

1. Yes we have millions of Americans that are not working. But are they really willing to take on these jobs from illegals? Are they willing to work in agricultural, poultry or meat? Do you expect those laid off white collar workers will take on those dirty hard jobs? Are they willing to give up their welfare check and start working? I doubt.
2. They are fully imbedded in our society and economy...... And that's the reality.
3.0 Deport the parents .... Okay.
3.1 So what happened to the 20+ millions American kids that are in school? From elementary, high school to colleges. Who is going to feed, cloth and shelter them? You and I tax payers will carry the cost. Correct?
Don't worry about the pain and suffering separating these families.
3.2. What happened to their properties, and loans?
3.3 Who do you expect to take over those jobs? See 1.0.
3.4. How are you going to deport 12 to ? millions of illegals? Round them up, raid their house, raid churches or just grab them at streets?
4. Most of these illegals are law abiding hard working people. They came here for better life.
5. This is not about cowardice. It's about common sense that majority of Americans support.

This is serious. You cannot make a decision based on just saying...... So be it.[/QUOTE]
One last time dumbfuck. Common sense is not failure. Common sense won't tell you keep trying the same thing over and over and expect it to work this time. Einstein called that insanity. 
This is like talking to a regarded 3 year old. I'm done


----------



## JakeStarkey

Charwin has taken TN to the woodshed. TN liked it!


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> Charwin has taken TN to the woodshed. TN liked it!


Failure always wins with morons.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charwin has taken TN to the woodshed. TN liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> Failure always wins with morons.
Click to expand...

And you prove that personally every day and every way.


----------



## Pop23

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
Click to expand...


Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
Click to expand...

Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
Click to expand...


Not at all. We are in this situation because laws are being ignored.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. We are in this situation because laws are being ignored.
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## TNHarley

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
Click to expand...

 The immigration don't get ignored?
Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.


----------



## Pop23

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
Click to expand...


I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it. 

If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?

To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?

Astonishing how difficult is for the left.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The castle doctrine is a fallacy of false equivalency between one's home and a nation's home land.

How silly.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> The castle doctrine is a fallacy of false equivalency between one's home and a nation's home land.
> 
> How silly.



How so. The concept that one has the right to secure and defend ones home is simply common sense. If we live in a country in common with other citizens, we should treat the country as we treat our homes. 

Then again, that just makes sense, something the left has little of.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't? You are supporting something that has HISTORICALLY incited more illegals. It is a FACT. Yours is not a solution. Mine is taking away incentive. If they didn't have incentive, why would they come?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't because you are coward and just ignorant.........
> You are confused. Where in my post that I support illegals coming here?
> I'm talking about illegals that are already here. What you going to do with 20+ or so millions American babies that are here? And their illegal parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans are not illegals.
> You obviously DO support illegals coming here considering you support policies that incite them. FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admits anchor babies are not illegals.... So what are you going to do with their parents that are illegals? You are very WRONG..... I do not support illegals coming here. We already have millions of them here. Illegal immigration problem is not as simple as cutting the freebies. Is far too complex than YOU can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. If you support something that incites something, you might as well be supporting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you it isn't because you don't have a clue. I asked you a very simple questions and you cannot even answer it. So far all you offered was cutting the  incentives. Illegals are fully imbedded in our society and economy.
Click to expand...

 Illegals make up like 5% of our work force. We have MILLIONS of able bodied americans without work.
The parents? Send their asses back. If they don't take their kids, so be it. All that money we would save could ensure their survival. After all, they are americans.
Yes, they are embedded, but they shouldn't be.
Look dude, your policy is failure. Its a FACT. There is no scooting around it, just the way it is. They are embedded, but they shouldn't be. You cant just give in to people that don't support laws. That is cowardice. That is anarchy.[/QUOTE]

1. Yes we have millions of Americans that are not working. But are they really willing to take on these jobs from illegals? Are they willing to work in agricultural, poultry or meat? Do you expect those laid off white collar workers will take on those dirty hard jobs? Are they willing to give up their welfare check and start working? I doubt.
2. They are fully imbedded in our society and economy...... And that's the reality.
3.0 Deport the parents .... Okay.
3.1 So what happened to the 20+ millions American kids that are in school? From elementary, high school to colleges. Who is going to feed, cloth and shelter them? You and I tax payers will carry the cost. Correct?
Don't worry about the pain and suffering separating these families.
3.2. What happened to their properties, and loans?
3.3 Who do you expect to take over those jobs? See 1.0.
3.4. How are you going to deport 12 to ? millions of illegals? Round them up, raid their house, raid churches or just grab them at streets?
4. Most of these illegals are law abiding hard working people. They came here for better life.
5. This is not about cowardice. It's about common sense that majority of Americans support.

This is serious. You cannot make a decision based on just saying...... So be it.[/QUOTE]
One last time dumbfuck. Common sense is not failure. Common sense won't tell you keep trying the same thing over and over and expect it to work this time. Einstein called that insanity. 
This is like talking to a regarded 3 year old. I'm done[/QUOTE]

Poor boy. Did I just your hurt feeling? Just like what I've been telling you.........  nothing but hatred, ignorant and no sense of reality or common sense. Boy you cannot eeeeeven answer any of questions. So far you only offered one stupid solutions ............ cutting incentives which doesn't solve anything. Grow up kid you are in the low percentage.


----------



## TNHarley

no sense of reality? You stupid mother fucker, you support HISTORICAL FAILURE.
Good gawd you are dense.


----------



## charwin95

TNHarley said:


> no sense of reality? You stupid mother fucker, you support HISTORICAL FAILURE.
> Good gawd you are dense.



Calm down boy. Aside from your bullshit..... You have nothing kid. Dense? What is your solution? Nothing but your own stupidity. Idiot. Taking nasty only prove you are a moronic ignorant.


----------



## charwin95

Pop23 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
Click to expand...


Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea. 
Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused


----------



## JakeStarkey

charwin95 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right in the Senate seems to be the impediment to any progress on immigration reform.
> 
> Obviously they don't want any reform.
> 
> So that means nothing changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
Click to expand...

The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are existing law somehow moot simply because it's being ignored?
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
Click to expand...


I did, and Jake ran. 

Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along. 

It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment is moot except as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
Click to expand...

See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.

The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immigration don't get ignored?
> Good gawd you are stupid. No wonder you support failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
Click to expand...


So if I break into your house, your OK with that?

Good to know


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked this question before as it relates to illegal immigration, and the left always deflects away from it.
> 
> If a stranger broke into your home, would you have this person removed? Or would you feed the criminal, put this individual on your health care policy, pay to educate their children and feel obligated to make him part of the family?
> 
> To go further, should the government treat this crime differently just because he brought a large number of people into your home?
> 
> Astonishing how difficult is for the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
Click to expand...

What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't two you come up with a suggestion? Instead of keep humping nonsense. And don't give me this this this left left left because majority of conservative with common sense support our idea.
> Even your adorable trumpoy taco is confused
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.
Click to expand...


JakeStarkey, if USMB was a football team, you'd sure be our PUNTER.

So Jake, since when did you care how many people in your neighborhood thought it was fine for strangers to break into your home?

In the real world (where I live), we don't care, we have the criminal removed.

What say you?

Its fourth down Jakey boy, sounds like it's time for one of your world famous falicy punts.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt R and their deplorables and allies have added nothing but insults, because that is all they have to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey, if USMB was a football team, you'd sure be our PUNTER.  So Jake, since when did you care how many people in your neighborhood thought it was fine for strangers to break into your home?  In the real world (where I live), we don't care, we have the criminal removed.  What say you?  Its fourth down Jakey boy, sounds like it's time for one of your world famous falicy punts.
Click to expand...

And Poppy weeps.  It's a fallacy, which means nothing to this discussion.  I am not afraid of Hispanics, weepy girl.  I grew up in a small town of white and Hispanics.  We got along.  Some of them were illegals, and none of us cared.  I don't care now.  America, more than 70%, what an immigration reform plan.  There will be no mass deportation.  There will no self deportations.  Just the way it is, tuffy.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pop, keep it up.  He's so cute when he cries!


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, and Jake ran.  Sorry boys, when your faced with the answer just admit your failure and move along.  It's called growing a pair, you wouldn't understand
> 
> 
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey, if USMB was a football team, you'd sure be our PUNTER.  So Jake, since when did you care how many people in your neighborhood thought it was fine for strangers to break into your home?  In the real world (where I live), we don't care, we have the criminal removed.  What say you?  Its fourth down Jakey boy, sounds like it's time for one of your world famous falicy punts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Poppy weeps.  It's a fallacy, which means nothing to this discussion.  I am not afraid of Hispanics, weepy girl.  I grew up in a small town of white and Hispanics.  We got along.  Some of them were illegals, and none of us cared.  I don't care now.  America, more than 70%, what an immigration reform plan.  There will be no mass deportation.  There will no self deportations.  Just the way it is, tuffy.
Click to expand...


Fakey drops back to pass, but wait, he's punting on FIRST DOWN!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you deplorables have nothing except insults and rants and abused ego syndromes.
> 
> The facts are simple, Pop.  (1) You are wrong on immigration.  (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout.  (3) No mass deportations will occur.  (4) No self deportations will occur.  (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  It is what it is, what tis is simple: you are completely out of touch with what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey, if USMB was a football team, you'd sure be our PUNTER.  So Jake, since when did you care how many people in your neighborhood thought it was fine for strangers to break into your home?  In the real world (where I live), we don't care, we have the criminal removed.  What say you?  Its fourth down Jakey boy, sounds like it's time for one of your world famous falicy punts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Poppy weeps.  It's a fallacy, which means nothing to this discussion.  I am not afraid of Hispanics, weepy girl.  I grew up in a small town of white and Hispanics.  We got along.  Some of them were illegals, and none of us cared.  I don't care now.  America, more than 70%, what an immigration reform plan.  There will be no mass deportation.  There will no self deportations.  Just the way it is, tuffy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fakey drops back to pass, but wait, he's punting on FIRST DOWN!
Click to expand...

You are trolling, Pop.


----------



## HenryBHough

Now Hillary - surely she'd open the borders even wider!  Wider than what?  Wider than Trump?  Certainly!  Wider than Obama?  Would that be possible?

Only her pom-pom girls know for sure.

It's OK, Jammie-boi, you can tell us......


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I break into your house, your OK with that?  Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid question from one of the more ignorant posters on the board.  Your fallacy of false equivalency was explained to you why it was a fallacy, and then you ask such a stupid question.  (1) through (5) are correct.  Your head is hurting again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JakeStarkey, if USMB was a football team, you'd sure be our PUNTER.  So Jake, since when did you care how many people in your neighborhood thought it was fine for strangers to break into your home?  In the real world (where I live), we don't care, we have the criminal removed.  What say you?  Its fourth down Jakey boy, sounds like it's time for one of your world famous falicy punts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Poppy weeps.  It's a fallacy, which means nothing to this discussion.  I am not afraid of Hispanics, weepy girl.  I grew up in a small town of white and Hispanics.  We got along.  Some of them were illegals, and none of us cared.  I don't care now.  America, more than 70%, what an immigration reform plan.  There will be no mass deportation.  There will no self deportations.  Just the way it is, tuffy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fakey drops back to pass, but wait, he's punting on FIRST DOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
Click to expand...


Thus you admit defeat!

Thanks


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
Click to expand...

. . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.


----------



## charwin95

HenryBHough said:


> Now Hillary - surely she'd open the borders even wider!  Wider than what?  Wider than Trump?  Certainly!  Wider than Obama?  Would that be possible?
> 
> Only her pom-pom girls know for sure.
> 
> It's OK, Jammie-boi, you can tell us......



Stop eating  paint chips and put that mj down.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
Click to expand...


So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?

This is about what's right, not what's popular.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?  This is about what's right, not what's popular.
Click to expand...

And your fallacy of false equivalency is not right.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?  This is about what's right, not what's popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your fallacy of false equivalency is not right.
Click to expand...


No false equivalency at all Fakey. You made it clear that the same rule of law that IS the basis of personal security only matters if it's popular. 

Proof enough of the wacko lefts way they get things done. 

The end justify the means.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pop23 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling, Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?  This is about what's right, not what's popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your fallacy of false equivalency is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No false equivalency at all Fakey. You made it clear that the same rule of law that IS the basis of personal security only matters if it's popular.  Proof enough of the wacko lefts way they get things done.  The end justify the means.
Click to expand...

I showed the fallacy of your silly equivalency and all you can say is "nuh uh."  The illegals are staying.  Get over it.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?  This is about what's right, not what's popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your fallacy of false equivalency is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No false equivalency at all Fakey. You made it clear that the same rule of law that IS the basis of personal security only matters if it's popular.  Proof enough of the wacko lefts way they get things done.  The end justify the means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed the fallacy of your silly equivalency and all you can say is "nuh uh."  The illegals are staying.  Get over it.
Click to expand...


You've shown nothing but that you're a halfwit, unable to justify your stance on the issue.


----------



## Pop23

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you admit defeat!  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> . . . while you ignore (1) You are wrong on immigration. (2) You are in a small minority with decreasing political clout. (3) No mass deportations will occur. (4) No self deportations will occur. (5) The Hispanic vote will grow in size and the Republicans must seek it if the GOP wants to continue as an equal players with the Dems.  Tis what is.  You are on the outside looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, by popular demand it's OK for a large number of Hispanics to break into your house?  This is about what's right, not what's popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your fallacy of false equivalency is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No false equivalency at all Fakey. You made it clear that the same rule of law that IS the basis of personal security only matters if it's popular.  Proof enough of the wacko lefts way they get things done.  The end justify the means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I showed the fallacy of your silly equivalency and all you can say is "nuh uh."  The illegals are staying.  Get over it.
Click to expand...


Jake:

Your opinion is that if a law is popular it is right. 

I'm not sure how anyone could read your explanation in the posts above could think differently. 

So, using your thought process, the savage killing of gays in several Islamic dominated countries is fine with you because the population supports them?

What a bigot you are. 

Oh, and the education I just gave you?

No charge.


----------



## Jarlaxle

JakeStarkey said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is okay for whoever to take them because you won't personally be dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is certainly your opinion above.
Click to expand...

No, Fakey...it is exactly what you meant, and if you hqd a shred of integrity, you would admit it.  You're a pure NIMBY supporter, and it couldn't be more obvious if you tried.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jarlaxle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comments of Marcella Wolfe who wrote a letter to the Salt Lake Tribune that a smarter immigration reform program that excludes Trumpian excess should be enacted by Congress.
> 
> "I applaud The Salt Lake Tribune for the "Out of Africa into the heart of Mormondom" article. As a newcomer to the Salt Lake area, a member of the Catholic community and a provider within the area of behavioral health services, I cannot understand how anyone from either the LDS or Catholic communities within Utah are able to support the Trump policies on immigration and exclusion of others who have a different belief and/or cultural system.
> 
> Both the LDS and Catholic communities see the value of opening up our world to those who are experiencing persecution and war and those who yearn for peace for themselves and their children. Let's confront the Trump ideology by taking sides and supporting a revised but fair immigration policy which is not a part of the Trump platform." Letter: Mormons and Catholics alike believe in helping immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you resettle them in Utah and have the LDS and Catholics support and provide for them, I'm fine with it.  Just don't sign any of them up for entitlement  programs or government assistance to which they have no labor and sweat investment themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, whatever the laws allow and prohibit. Utah is good, because most of the year I am goofing in the Texas Hill Country and near Jasper (fishing camp) in East Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is okay for whoever to take them because you won't personally be dealing with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is certainly your opinion above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fakey...it is exactly what you meant, and if you hqd a shred of integrity, you would admit it.  You're a pure NIMBY supporter, and it couldn't be more obvious if you tried.
Click to expand...

You have no integrity to suggest something that is not true.  You do so because you fail at defending the far right nonsense opposing immigration reform.  So what you say does not mean a whole lot.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Projection, dishonesty, and deflection...it is the Fakey Trifecta!


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have no integrity to suggest something that is not true. You do so because you fail at defending the far right nonsense opposing immigration reform. So what you say does not mean a whole lot.


Jarlaxle said:


> Projection, dishonesty, and deflection...it is the Fakey Trifecta!


Your personal attack and bold assertions mean you have nothing, Jarl: just so.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Dude, I get it: you didn't mean to actually post your NIMBY-ism...but you did and cannon take it back.  So own it, Fakey!


----------

